# Rabies Vaccine/ titre



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey Everyone...

I'm facing a dilemma in September. 

Tucker and Duke are due for their rabies vaccine in September and im unsure of what to do.
For tucker's sake, i really dont want to introduce more chemicals into his body.... Duke is a tough boy lol.

BUT.. since we cross the border for dock dogs sometimes, will titres be acceptable?
In Ontario i believe a titre is acceptable to be considered vaccinated.

Recently tucker got into a scuffle with a friends dog, dog got nicked ... and now my friend just keeps asking if Tucker has rabies vaccine.
Yup he does.

Anyway, titre or vaccinate?


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I assume you will have to find out if the states you go through even accept rabies titers.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I would titer them I do dock jumping, I titer mine, just bring a copy of the vets letter and titer with you. My letter states that the dogs level of antibodies is at an acceptable level.

That pic of the brown lab down below, he jumped 25'9


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Chocx2 said:


> I would titer them I do dock jumping, I titer mine, just bring a copy of the vets letter and titer with you. My letter states that the dogs level of antibodies is at an acceptable level.
> 
> That pic of the brown lab down below, he jumped 25'9


Wow... Big jumper you have!!!

Ya I'll call my vet Tuesday and see what the cost is... I just cant see me putting all these chemicals in him.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I was reading an article in Dogs Natural about effect of over vaccinating they think things like when dogs chase particles and always think they have flies around them small things like that might be side effects. Anyway it was very interesting. It cost me a bundle to do a titer. 150.00, 50 for over nighting the blood and the rest is the vets charge I guess they have to fill out paperwork ect. Maybe if its done enough it might go down. I was told there is only on vet school that does the testing up north?

Good Luck

Don't know if you have ever heard of Little Morgan, the dog that started dock jumping and held the record for some time, now Quazi does. Little Morgan is my dogs grandfather, he is out of Nog like Quazi is litter mates.


----------

